# What other test have you taken?



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

EIT of course,

Gmat - Didnt do all that well (worthless test) but got me into a B-Level MBA Program

LSAT - Dont recall my score, but did well enough to get into a local law school (Georgia State) but didnt go, chose MBA instead, not enough time to comit to a law degree (that and I am super lazy)


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

FE of course,

Have my "papers", Mine Foreman certification

And took the PE - Structural back in October


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2006)

Took the EIT 3 years ago.

I've contemplated getting certified in spec writing through CSI from time to time, butnever took the test due to grad school or more important (i.e. PE) studying matters.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

Only the EIT. I didn't have to take the GMAT to get into Grad school.


----------

